# Oklahoma Joe Highland Logo



## andrewsc92 (Jun 21, 2017)

Hello,

I recently just purchased an Oklahoma Joe Highland smoker. After I received the smoker, I've noticed that the studs from the "Oklahoma Joe Smokers logo plate" had broken in half. Any suggestions on how to fix this issue ? I'd appreciate it !













IMG_2664.JPG



__ andrewsc92
__ Jun 21, 2017


----------

